# Where to buy plastic milk jugs??



## WhimsicalwonderFarm

Hi, I was wondering if any of you might know where to buy reasonably priced plastic milk jugs for my goats milk?
I looked online and the shipping is terrible! 
Thank you


----------



## xymenah

I get mine from distilled water I use anyway and I get my glass carboy ones for five dollars(the price they are online without a lid) from apple juice or cider. Maybe ask your neighbors/friends/acquaintances to see if they use gallon jugs.


----------



## Arkie

We got the hard plastic, clear,2L water storage bottles at Dollar General dollar stores for about $1.25 each. These are for use here at home only, and are of a type plastic that can be reused repeatedly with dishwasher sterilization. Withstand freezing well. If you're wanting single use jugs to sell milk in, no idea.

Bob


----------



## nancy d

I just rinse out ACV & Vinegar jugs real well. Once in awhile buy a case of water & use those when empty.


----------



## ksalvagno

Grocery stores that sell water you get out of a big jug will have them for sale.


----------



## ptgoats45

I get mine from a local cow dairy. They come in bundles of 48 and they give you the locking lids. Jugs and lids cost $0.60 a piece.


----------



## WhimsicalwonderFarm

Thanks everybody 
I found a place that sells them by the case (48 in a case) Jug and lid .40 cents each. I am going to get 2 cases Wednesday with a friend who is getting 2 cases as well.
Since 3 of my girls kidded I have been milking in the morning and I get almost 2 gallons a day!! This is my very first time kidding and milking I am so excited and I have 2 more to kid shortly so I am going to have a lot of milk!!


----------



## gafarmgirl

You mite want to put an add on creglist or freecycle and ask for any ones plastic judges. You can always bleach them when ya get them from other people , just a thought .


----------

